# whats the best sheepshead hook?



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

what size and type hook should I use for sheepshead. I've caught them on several different types but nothing really seems to work well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Type "Sheephead hook" in the search function. Tons of topics will come up.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic256975-14-1.aspx?Highlight=sheephead+hook


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

a very sharp one for sure i like the owner mosquito in 1/0


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with recess.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

A number 4 eagel claw will bust em


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always done real well with the Eagle Claw model #084 size 4. Medium shank length, offset, easily inhaled by even a small sheepie. The number 6 hooks equally well but you'll go through a bunch of them as the sheepshead mash the points pretty bad with their teeth.


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

I am also with Recess, you can't go wrong with Owner.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

appreciate the help, I'll give it a try


----------

